# enable google search in IE9 RC?



## JanJan (Mar 6, 2011)

i just upgraded from ie8 to ie9 and the google search engine (upper right corner) disappeared? i couldnt figure out how to get it back

edit: pic

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=110306/ie.png


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Mar 6, 2011)

umm reinstall the google toolbar?


----------



## JanJan (Mar 6, 2011)

yea i did. this is with ie8. http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc848862(v=vs.85).aspx

and i cant fucking find it in ie9 wtf. did they disable it?

edit: picture 

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=110306/ie.png

apparently i have it enabled but cant find the search box anywhere


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2011)

The address bar works as search as well.


----------



## JanJan (Mar 6, 2011)

yea i knew that but it's just some random search engine like browserseek.com wth is that? i want my google back


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2011)

JanJan said:


> yea i knew that but it's just some random search engine like browserseek.com wth is that? i want my google back



Tools-->Manage Addons-->Search providers. Remove the search providers you don't want, add Google. I would also recommend running Malwarebytes or Spybot S&D.


----------



## Caffeine Addict (Jul 12, 2011)

*Google search addon for ie9*

just go here : http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/searchguide/en-en/default.mspx#
click google on the left hand side and select the options on the popup you want.

When you go to "find more providers" on the manage addons screen google is nowhere to be seen as a search provider, only an accelerator...

I know this is an old thread but thought as it is near the top of google for when i searched about the problem it could do with a quick solution at the end.


----------

